# Pricing heat transfer vinyl tshirts



## uptownfusion (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello I would like some help on pricing 10 shirts with a text design about 11x4 inches 1 color vinyl. The customer wants to bring there own blank this is my first time I'm having the customer supply there own shirts. I usually charge $20 for 1 shirt with 1 color text


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

If it's just text being printed on to supplied shirts, usually it's around $4 each. Since this is a little bigger (4" instead of 2-3"), 5-$6 each should be reasonable.

Make sure you have a disclaimer ready that says you won't be held responsible for the provided shirts.


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

I have a customer wanting to bring their own shirts they wanted something thicker so they brought their own. I was charging them $22 but now Ima charge them $17.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I subtract the amount I pay for the blank shirt, that my price list is based upon. They often think we're charging like $19 for the shirt and $1 for the print. When they realize they're paying more trying to be cheap, they just go with our suggested brand.


----------



## Imaginative (Aug 10, 2013)

I agree with Ayukish, you definitely need to put a disclaimer in about printing on their own garments. If you make a mistake with your own stock then you'd simply replace it but if you make a mistake on their garment then it's their problem. Especially if they bring in something that doesn't work so well with the way you're pressing the design.

I also agree that people look for cheap alternatives, so they'll go to somewhere and buy a poor quality tee from somewhere because it was cheap (amusing sometimes because it can end up costing them more if they'd bought direct from you in the first place).


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

I agree with Giovanni and Jay, we are in the business of selling tees not transfers, so we expect to make a similar profit whether we provide the tees or not.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

We let everyone who brings in their own garments know we are not responsible for ruined garments. Whatever you charge them this would be a good time to track the time involved on the job. that way you have some idea whether you need to raise or lower your price in the future. Track the time from when you load the design to packing the garments. Figure your shop rate for the time, add your material costs and what you want for profit.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

We price ours in the shop at £5 per A4 per colour so if its lets say an A3 size which will take 2xA4 sheets to make the design up it's £10. if in that area there are more colours it will be £5 per colour per A4 size. so if you can see where I'm coming from, if its A3 and 2 colours it's going to be £20. I had a customer who thought he was being clever and gave me an A3 design of his own in vector which had 8 colours in it. but he was definite he wanted it and paid the £80 for the privilege. It isn't the cost of the material, as you go bigger you need to factor in the time needed.

And yes, disclaimer required if supplying own shirts.


----------

